# Redfoot digging nest sit



## becky4carl (Apr 30, 2012)

Have a pair of breeding redfoot....... This is the second night in a row that my female has dug a nest. She sits there digging for an hour or so then gets up and walks away from her nest sight a goes to sleep. Is this comon...... Or is there a problem I don't know about.
Would be very greatful for and info.
Many thanks becky


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 30, 2012)

They sometimes dig several test holes. Is she outside? If indoors, maybe the substrate isn't deep enough to suit her. Does she seem to strain over the nest?


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 30, 2012)

Very common. All my torts will usually dig at least one nest before digging the one they actually lay in.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 30, 2012)

Typical RF behavior......let her be ... she is " testing the waters" ...


----------



## becky4carl (May 1, 2012)

Sorry she is am indoor tortoise...... Thanks for all your useful information. I will keep an eye on her over the next week and hopefully she lay. I will let you all know how she gets on....... Many thanks.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (May 3, 2012)

Im not sure its super common. Make sure the substrate is deep enough, warm enough , wet enough. If not eventually she may just drop them on the surface of the pen.


----------



## turtlemann2 (May 3, 2012)

RF hatchlings are SOOO cute!


----------



## becky4carl (May 8, 2012)

Just thought I would let you know my redfoot layed 3eggs last night . Changed the substrate then with in hours she dropped her eggs


----------



## turtlemann2 (May 8, 2012)

yay


----------



## starfield (May 10, 2012)

Wow what a sucess story! isnt this site the BEST resource? Congrats on the eggs and good luck!


----------



## bigred (May 10, 2012)

becky4carl said:


> Just thought I would let you know my redfoot layed 3eggs last night . Changed the substrate then with in hours she dropped her eggs



Thats great and exciting, did you get an incubator? She can and just might lay again in 30 days or so. My 2 females layed about 45 or 50 eggs in a 5 month period....


----------



## becky4carl (Jun 16, 2012)

Hiya sorry it took me so long to reply,I only think 1 egg is fertile,Iv put some pics up in the breeding section I think lol,she's now gone on to lay another 3 and 2 weighed 28 grams and the 3rd weighed 49 grams so hopefully the begins fertile,there 2 weeks old now and stil can't see any signs of fertile but he 1t clutch he layed took 5 weeks to show any activity so I'm just patiently waiting and hoping for the best


----------

